# when should i expect results?



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

hi guys, please give your pro advices:thumbup1: im 12.7st, very lean, very low body fat, but thats what i want, this is my average body without training but im aiming to gain more lean muscle mass overall, i eat every 3 hours from 9am, my diet consists of chicken breasts, pasta, brown rice, salads, brown bread, eggs, veg, potatos, mince beef, cod, tuna, a little mayo, fruit and whey protein shakes, i train with all compound exercise, 4 sets, and 3 sets for isolation movements, i train a day on and day off, chest and tris, back and bis, abs and shoulders and legs. the thing is ive only been doing my new routine for 2 weeks, when should i start to see decent results in lean weight gain? or am i just being impacient and give it time:confused1:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to tell you whaty all newbies don't want to hear:

It takes years.


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

Cliff nailed it, people dont realise that on average 10lb lean muscle over the course of a YEAR is a good result for natural bodybuilding, thats with maticulous diet and training.

It takes training with intensity, consistantly over the course of years coupled with great nutrition to get solid gains, its not what you want to hgear, i hated being told this but its the simple truth I'd suggest setting goals like adding 5lb to your bench press in 2 weeks or, adding 1 more rep next week to your Squats - small achievable goals to keep your mind on something other than muscle gains - take your mind off your gains in muscle mass.

It's like when you see somebody in the street after a year and they say " wow you look great" if you see yourself every day and look for gains you'll frustrate yourself focus on evberything but your gains come back and look in a mirror in a month or two and see how you look 

building muscle takes Years not days! patience


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I disagree, if your diet is nailed and your training is consistent, i believe you could put on 8 - 10 pounds lean muscle in the first 6 months trainin, couple that with a few pounds fat you could gain just under a stone in 6 months and look considerably larger. BUT with everything nailed nothing half 4rsed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Its after that things start to slow down


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Either way, you're looking at 6-8 weeks before you start noticing any real change in physical appearance.

Don't forget cardio either if you don't want to end up a porker.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I put on f.uck loads in the first 6 months. Yeah, some chub too, but not that much. Work hard mate and the results will show. Dont keep waiting for them to happen though. enjoy the moment.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

slate said:


> hi guys, please give your pro advices:thumbup1: im 12.7st, very lean, very low body fat, but thats what i want, this is my average body without training but im aiming to gain more lean muscle mass overall, i eat every 3 hours from 9am, my diet consists of chicken breasts, pasta, brown rice, salads, brown bread, eggs, veg, potatos, mince beef, cod, tuna, a little mayo, fruit and whey protein shakes, i train with all compound exercise, 4 sets, and 3 sets for isolation movements, i train a day on and day off, chest and tris, back and bis, abs and shoulders and legs. the thing is ive only been doing my new routine for 2 weeks, when should i start to see decent results in lean weight gain? or am i just being impacient and give it time:confused1:


how tall are you?


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I disagree, if your diet is nailed and your training is consistent, i believe you could put on 8 - 10 pounds lean muscle in the first 6 months trainin, couple that with a few pounds fat you could gain just under a stone in 6 months and look considerably larger. BUT with everything nailed nothing half 4rsed


Agreed. The first 6 to 8 months of training is probably the time when you make the most gains. This is due to your body making that connection with the muscles and responding to new stresses placed upon it the body becomes stronger almost on a weekly basis. Above all consistency is key.


----------



## slate (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice guys, a few of you have said the same about 6-8 month for results, ill ceep away from a mirror till then, ill stick to training and nutrition till i die, just like arnold said.....rome wasnt built in a day, it just takes time, it depends on how bad you want it. thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

The bigger you get the slower your metab becomes and then the easier it is to get bigger. It doesnt take years to get big, but DOES take years to put on quality lean muscle gains. Devote your body to the discipline and mantra of a good body builder, and in turn your body will reward you with some delightful muscular development. Even with the use of AAS, there is no real 'quick' path to success, and even if there was - would you want to take it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GetBigOrDieTryn said:


> The bigger you get the slower your metab becomes and then the easier it is to get bigger. It doesnt take years to get big, but DOES take years to put on quality lean muscle gains. Devote your body to the discipline and mantra of a good body builder, and in turn your body will reward you with some delightful muscular development. Even with the use of AAS, there is no real 'quick' path to success, and even if there was - would you want to take it?


dont agree with most of that


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

when should you expect results..? from the moment you start training, whether you will see them in a timely fashion is entirely down to you.


----------

